# TURN DOWN FOR WHAT?



## Francisco (Mar 23, 2014)

YEAH.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOU

Most hilarious music video i've seen in years.


----------



## johnlth93 (Mar 23, 2014)

dry hump for what


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Mar 23, 2014)

LMAO. I don't even...


----------



## ChrisM (Mar 23, 2014)

The F*ck did I just watch?


----------



## fixidixi (Mar 23, 2014)

oh my.. ..well this is not for me .


----------



## Hxxx (Mar 24, 2014)

Gotta admit the :038 is awesome.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 24, 2014)

Reminds me of new stock announcements on #frantech


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Mar 24, 2014)

OMG - LOL!!!

Seriously don't  think I have laughed so hard at a music video in a long time.  Thanks for the share!

Cheers!


----------



## jarland (Mar 24, 2014)

Cocains a hell of a drug


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 25, 2014)

lol, just thought of a spin off tv series = *the dancing dead*  :lol:


----------



## Exelion (Apr 1, 2014)

1:18 is clearly the most WTF part.


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 20, 2014)

Ever since I seen that music video here I swear I hear that song 20x a day now....


----------



## Neo (Apr 22, 2014)

I need to turn on my proxy again such shit


----------



## shovenose (Apr 22, 2014)

dafuq?


----------



## HostXNow (Apr 23, 2014)

jarland said:


> Cocains a hell of a drug


Must be that


----------



## GelHost (Apr 25, 2014)

Pretty awesome, loved this song for  a while.


----------



## HostNurse (Apr 25, 2014)

That's crazy.


----------

